# The victoria justice appreciation thread



## Idontpersonally

All things Victoria Justice


Edit* for those who've never heard of victoria Justice. No worries, I didnt know who she was until the show was wrapping up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_Justice

From left to right we have: Avan Jogia as beck, Liz gilles as jade, victoria justice as tori, Danielle monet as Trina, leon thomas as Andre, Ariana grande as cat valentine, and Matt Bennet as Robbie shapiro










First I'll start with her new single gold because that song is so addictive















































































victoria and liz





Jade just being the girl you love to hate


----------



## Church2224

Sweet Jesus She is a goddess....


----------



## Axayacatl

a forum first for me... its usually pictures of KXKs and LACS Ibbys and EBMM JPXs that force me to change my pants. 

Bravo.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

are you serious?

EDIT: not that i dont find her somewhat attractive it just seems a bit... odd


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Haven't the foggiest about the show, but my tongue do quiver at the sight of her.
Brenda Song will always be my favorite sexy kid's show goddess.


----------



## Breakdown

Strange thread but she is really hot, and so is her red haired friend.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I will not attempt to deny that she's very, very hot, but this is a weird thread and I can't see it ending well.


----------



## Hollowway

TRENCHLORD said:


> Haven't the foggiest about the show, but my tongue do quiver at the sight of her.
> Brenda Song will always be my favorite sexy kid's show goddess.



Yeah, do you watch The New Girl? Brenda just had a guest spot the last few episodes.


----------



## Jake

I was SO SO close to getting to meet her after her Hersheypark Stadium show...damn work went too late for me to get to where I needed to be....could've proposed 

that's life I suppose though haha


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, do you watch The New Girl? Brenda just had a guest spot the last few episodes.


 
No, but it sounds delicious . 

Asian hot girls melt me faster than jumping in a pool of lava would.


----------



## Leveebreaks

This has all gone a bit People magazine ( or Grazia for UK types )



But what the hell it's 6.30am and I just can't take the Relationships thread at this point in time.


----------



## abandonist

I'm too old for this thread.


----------



## sage

^I know that feel, bro. I think that kid is young enough to be my daughter...


----------



## MFB

This thread reeks of ", is she legal?"


----------



## Jake

yeah she's 20..I also happen to be 20


----------



## Idontpersonally

uhm, yea her wiki was put in the op to keep the thread OT and avert redundant comments like "who, how old etc". If you dont appreciate all of her hard work, or like her, fine. Is it too much to ask to keep that to yourself? Seeing as how she's probably had a more successful career in 12 yrs than most people have had in 40, bashing her or people that do like her is unnecessary....Fwiw By the time i have kids her age...Well Ill still be alive to say the least and probably still 'dating' 20 year olds hahah.

Guess its time for a disclaimer:

Warning: This thread contains Pics of Victoria Justice, A hot 20 year old actress singer/songwriter. 
_Thread may also contain Gif and video content that is sfw._ If you truly feel the need to express why you dont like hot 20 year old actresses, pm me and I will make a thread just for you!
For more information, click the link provided in the op or here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_Justice


@TRENCH I had a brenda song thing for a while...
You can tell she takes the time to focus on those lunges










You just dont see dedication like this anymore






What do you think? Brenda should be alright for now, but Maybe Ms. Justice could switch to a low carb low cal diet. Cut out the fast food... Maybe a few squats... I mean deep squats..










Now where do people get the idea that her elbows are too pointy? They look fine to me.












Her favorite gum
Btw that shirt drives me crazy who is it? Maybe Im too old for not knowing lol



Defending the Djodian faith of course










For the google impaired, no worries. Theres a YT for that. 



Favorite pics hands down











well besides


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Her red head friend is CRAZY hot (I love red heads)


----------

